# Charprofil auf eigener HP?



## BMK (6. Dezember 2005)

Frisch angemeldet und gleich ne saudumme Frage...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wir sind grad dabei unsere Gildenhomepage zu coden und hätten da recht gerne unsere Charakterprofile hinterlegt...

Jetz stellt sich mir die Frage, ob es irgendwie möglich ist, diese direkt auf unserer HP anzeigen zu lassen, oder ob wir auf Blasc.de verlinken müssen.

Is wie gesagt vielleicht ne dumme frage, aber naja... ich weis es halt mal nicht besser!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Vielen Dank schonmal für Eure hilfe!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



BMK


----------



## B3N (6. Dezember 2005)

Hallo und Willkommen BMK,

wenn ihr auf eurer Gildenweibseite die Spieler eurer Gilde welche sich in unserer Datenbank befinden ausgeben wollt, dann benutzt ihr am besten unsere XML oder PHP Schnittstelle.

Hier die Links dazu:

XML => http://rpg24.planet-multiplayer.de/board/i...?showtopic=6188
PHP => http://rpg24.planet-multiplayer.de/board/i...?showtopic=6194

In den Themen findest du auch Beispiele von anderen Usern etc. Falls du noch Fragen haben solltest, einfach melden. Den jeweils passenden Link zur Schnittstelle für eure Gilde findet ihr  unten stehend auf eurer Gildenübersicht von blasc.de. Dort gibt es eine Tabelle Names "Datenexport", die Links sind dort hinterlegt.


----------



## BMK (6. Dezember 2005)

Halleluja, geht das schnell hier! ^^

Vielen Dank für die schnelle und kompetente Hilfestellung! Von wegen Servicewüste Deutschland... Ihr beweist das Gegenteil! Macht weiter so...



Gruß,

BMK



/edit:

Soo... hab mir den php-Link mal angeschaut... Also verstehe ich es richtig, das sich quasi nur die Daten auslesen und exportieren lassen, jedoch nicht die Itms, usw... Die Ansicht, also wie ich sie bei Blasc.de bekomme, kann ich also nicht auf meine HP pressen? Leider funktionieren die meisten Beispiel-Links nicht (mehr)! (bei mir zumindest!?)


----------



## B3N (7. Dezember 2005)

Es besteht nur die Möglichkeit Gildenmitglieder zu exportieren, an Informationen erhälst du dort Name, Klasse, Rasse, Level, Berufe, PvP, Gildenrang / Titel etc.

Eine Ansicht wie du sie auf BLASC hast, bieten wir nicht zum Export an. Evt. werden wir bei Zeiten mal einen XML - Export für Chars anbieten, mit Items, im Moment ist dies aber nicht möglich.


----------



## BMK (7. Dezember 2005)

Vielen Dank nochmal!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Frage beantwortet, Thread kann geschlossen werden.


BMK


----------

